# offshore crew



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking for crew near Lake Charles La to go offshore fishing. Crew pays for gas oil and bait. I have all tackle and fishing gear.26 ft. center twin outboards. Leave out of Cameron LA. PM me or text at 409 289 1373. Cost between 80 and 100 dollars for four depending on fuel burn. Ranger250


----------

